# COMPASS



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

I know this seems like a petty question BUT! Does anyone recommend Wood WORKERS COMPASS for drawing circles. Under say 12-16 inch circles. I am fed up using my collection of preschool/kindergarten compasses.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

some time ago, I got a pair of machinist's "dividers" and I just put a pencil on one end with a rubber band.
but for less than $20 you can get a good pair online that is made to hold the pencil.
for larger circles, I use Trammel Points on the metal yardstick.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't do circles too often, but I will often just use a piece of bailing wire, and I mean that literally. I cut a piece a bit longer than what I need, wrap one end around a nail, and make a loop big enough for my pencil at the other. It doesn't take as long as you'd think to get the exact diameter you want.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll suggest this one. Generally I'll use the one in a very old drafting set I have from high school (class of '66) but this one great for larger circles, and very affordable.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

This type of stuff I have found the best finds I have gotten at auctions, problem is auctions are dying. Not sure if these EBTH, and Estate Sale deals still have stuff like this?

I have found in recent years any smallish measuring and marking devices that *Blick Art* is a really good marketplace, even better if you get one of their rare free shipping events. Put you name in to get emails from them. Many will be trashed just based on title alone, but once in a while….

https://www.dickblick.com/categories/drawing/drafting/compasses/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can get one with an extension arm.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

> I ll suggest this one. Generally I ll use the one in a very old drafting set I have from high school (class of 66) but this one great for larger circles, and very affordable.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


 samehere.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I got the 6" divider from HF and it works great and price can't be beat. Can use as dividers or use a pencil in the attached clamp. They also sell a 12" version.

https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-locking-wing-divider-63659.html


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> You can get one with an extension arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a basic cheap school compass that I never use anymore. And I have a couple different drafting circle templates that cover most of what I need. But I picked up this 16" bar with trammel points several years ago at a estate sale. 
Still has the $5 tag in it. But I remember I ended up with a box full of assorted tools for something like $15. 
When I need larger that what the template's can handle I use it. Never needed a larger circle so far. 
Loren, I just noticed the small hole in one end of the bar on my beam compass. I wonder if it was part of a larger set, that had a regular compass like the one you have pictured. Dual purpose extension or beam compass. 
I did see this one on Ken Rizza's site the other day. 
https://woodturnerswonders.com/collections/new-products/products/12-inch-carpenters-compass










Most of my work does not need a pencil line. So I am usually using this 8" Groz divider.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/86/5931/groz-8-Inch-Spring-Divider


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A stick with a hole drilled for a pencil and a nail works for me.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

> I ll suggest this one. Generally I ll use the one in a very old drafting set I have from high school (class of 66) but this one great for larger circles, and very affordable.
> 
> - Fred Hargis
> 
> ...


samehere 2

Though =< 16inch cicles, you only need an 8in radius. A smaller one might be a better fit in a drawer.


----------

